# Mambo Seabass !



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I was supposed to fish the CBBT Thursday and Friday but my buddy had to bail because of illness at the last minute . I called the nice folks at the Starlight Fleet in Wildwood and asked if it was too late to hop on the Friday trip . They told me they had two spots left so I decided to go for it . I'm glad I did . I drove from Salisbury to the Ferry and it was a beautiful night with calm seas . After getting to Wildwood I went straight to the boat and found the mates cleaning the boat from that day's trip . They said that it had been a slow day but people caught some nice fish . I went to a local bar called Mulligans and had a very nice dinner and met some very friendly people who insisted on buying me a few drinks . Before too long it was time to head back to the boat . We left the dock at 2:30 AM and headed offshore . I was snoozing buy 3:30 AM and awoke to find a glorious sunrise , calm winds and flat ocean waters . Our first drop was in 150 feet and we pounded some very corpulent bass along with the eventual pool winner which was a 15 lb tog . We started to get covered up with doggies so we pulled the hook and headed further out . Our next drop was in 250 feet and it was on ! We caught plenty of big bass and a ton of bluefish along with some big conger eels and a few porgies . Dogs became a problem again so off to another spot . I ended up with 11 seabass from 4.5 to just under 7lbs , 6 bluefish , 2 porgies and 1 tog , a respectful 9 pounder . I threw back at least 15 keepers from 12 to 14" hoping to limit out with big ones but to no avail . Captain , mates and the boat are top-notch and I highly reccomend them . I only had a disposable camera but I will post after I do the one hour Walmart photo thing later today .The weather was beautiful and I hope we have some more winter days that compare


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice report. Seabass are some of the BEST
eating fish out there. You should
try to make one of Capt Jim's (Jil Carries')
Open Boat Trips out of Va Beach. 
Epic fishing.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Talapia said:


> Nice report. Seabass are some of the BEST
> eating fish out there. You should
> try to make one of Capt Jim's (Jil Carries')
> Open Boat Trips out of Va Beach.
> Epic fishing.


 Hey Talapia , Do you mean this guy ? Captain "Croakerhead" Brincefield ? Bahabaha !!!







Who's the guy with him ? His first mate ?


----------

